# DPreview.com : Canon EOS 7D Mark II: A professional's opinion - Bettina Hansen



## xps (Oct 22, 2014)

Found @ Dpreview.com:

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/6071442505/canon-eos-7d-mark-ii-a-professionals-opinion


----------



## Stu_bert (Oct 22, 2014)

Seemed a reasonably fair assessment given she uses Canon kit and in her job. A couple of comments are clearly job specific but I think Canon would be happy with her review (given they want pros to use 1dx), and amateurs in the same "shooting category" as the reviewer would be encouraged by her comments...


----------



## RichM (Oct 23, 2014)

Stu_bert said:


> Seemed a reasonably fair assessment given she uses Canon kit and in her job. A couple of comments are clearly job specific but I think Canon would be happy with her review (given they want pros to use 1dx), and amateurs in the same "shooting category" as the reviewer would be encouraged by her comments...



I agree - seemed reasonably fair. I rented a 1DX for a 3-day outdoor pond hockey tournament, and didn't want to send it back. It absolutely blew away my 7d. But for field sports, I'm excited about a crop sensor that gets reasonably close at 1/3 the price. My 5d3 lacks the speed and reach, and I use my 7d far more for well lit sports. Don't get me wrong, I do love the 5d3, but a fast crop that allows me to use a 300 f/4 for outdoor sports -- mine's on order. (Handing down the 7d to my college senior who has proven her abilities with lesser equipment - don't tell her, it's a xmas gift  )


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 23, 2014)

Her analysis is exactly what I expected of the camera, so, of course, I tend to believe it. 

This is not a camera intended for photographers to use in professional level sports. That's not bad, its just what it is. Certainly, it can be used for professional sports, but lacks the features to fit into a workflow that makes use of voice recording, as in her example, where different people develop and edit the images, and need to be able to title them accurately.

She mentioned that it still had a lot of noise at high ISO's, but is better than the original 7D. I've seen plenty of test shots by now that confirm that. The APS-C sensor might gain 1/2+ stop over the original 7D, but there are no miracles or violations of the laws of physics.

Overall, for the price, its going to be a great camera and very popular for enthusiasts and for wildlife, but it is not a substitute for a D1X, and not advertised as such. I'd have no problem buying one, except that extreme low light is what I do most, and even a FF sensor struggles there. I don't expect a new FF sensor to be much better in low light, but some of the other areas are overdue for a big improvement.


----------



## Maui5150 (Oct 23, 2014)

Yet another thing that makes me scratch my head on how some people get / keep jobs.

First and Foremost - Again my biggest gripe with reviews - Understanding the target audience - who is the camera designed / aimed for and does it meet those needs.

To me at least, the 7D MK II is aimed at sports photographers and wildlife - this means a little reach (crop) decent ISO (It is APS-C), Sick Autofocus

1) Her first gripe is the AF Mode lever on the back - WHAT??? I used Expanded AF Area a lot as well, but am constantly switching zones and modes when shooting sports. It is about control and sometimes I want the focus on a subject in a specific area and am creatively using DOF to the picture. I cannot understand how a sports photographer does not want more control, especially in a sport like football where a player may break in front of you and take away the focus you want.

To me at least, this lever is a GOD SEND and in a place that will not bother me. If Anything, I think the placement is genius.

2) Her major gripe - no Audio tagging of images. How many cameras do this? 1Dx, D3? A nice feature but seriously

3) Love the Duplicity - Crop sensor a plus for reach - crop sensor a negative for image feel. Who is the target audience? Seriously. People by crop sensors (at least my opinion) for a price break, both in the sensors appear cheaper and they gain more reaches with their lenses. Comparing the 7D to the 1Dx again... I would take the 1Dx in a heartbeat. 

4) Lack of analysis on the AF. Then again, not surprised given she only shoots in one mode and does not switch. The 7D MK II seems to be up their with the 1Dx in terms of AF features and capabilities. The fact that limited tracking analysis was done as well as little digging into the modes immediately shows her naivety. 

And seriously. If you time some of the holiday sales right, you could wind up with a Sigma 150-600 and a 7D MK II for the price a little more than a 5D MKIII

That is in essence a 240-960 with Crazy AF performance. 

One thing I would be interested in is if Sigma will be upgrading their TeleConverters as well. A 1.4X or 2X with this combo will likely be MF only, but that is then a 480 - 1920mm

To try and compare the 7D MK II to a 1Dx is folly. 

Then again, if you want to bring dollars into the equation and spend $7500 of lenses and bodies, which will give you more?


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 23, 2014)

Maui5150 said:


> Yet another thing that makes me scratch my head on how some people get / keep jobs.
> 
> First and Foremost - Again my biggest gripe with reviews - Understanding the target audience - who is the camera designed / aimed for and does it meet those needs.
> 
> ...



Great takes on her review. I have to agree with all of them.


----------



## David_in_Seattle (Oct 23, 2014)

From my own experience, the voice memo recording ability was something that's been available on 1D bodies since the 1Ds mk3. I didn't own a 1Dn mk2 or anything prior so I don't know if it was a feature back then.

For pro sports photography it's a key feature to have, especially when you need to capture high frame rate and high volume with super tight deadlines. It sucks that the 7Dmk2 doesn't have this nifty feature when it's obvious that it can be added via a firmware update, but I guess that's one of the many ways Canon want's the separate the 1D line from the 7D.

Like Bettina, my 5Dmk3 and 1Dx bodies were provided by my employer. Since $6,800 is a lot to spend on a personal camera, the $1800 price tag on the 7D mk2 is very appealing for any hobbyist or aspiring sports photographer. I'd love to rent one for a few days to see first hand whether the camera could fit into my workflow...outside of my day job.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 23, 2014)

Maui5150 said:


> Yet another thing that makes me scratch my head on how some people get / keep jobs.
> 
> First and Foremost - Again my biggest gripe with reviews - Understanding the target audience - who is the camera designed / aimed for and does it meet those needs.
> 
> ...


 

I'd say that someone else other than her is Naïve. The 7D MK II is targeted at amateurs and enthusiasts who do not depend on a camera for their income. I'm in that category, if my camera stopped working, and I lost a game making play, it would only matter to me.

She was given a preproduction model to try out several weeks ago, so she did. Canon does not give out pre-production cameras to photographers who do not know how to use them.

She is a professional who uses cameras at the highest level. Show us some of your photos that are published so you can confirm your qualifications to criticize.


----------



## Brymills (Oct 23, 2014)

Maui5150 said:


> Yet another thing that makes me scratch my head on how some people get / keep jobs.
> 
> First and Foremost - Again my biggest gripe with reviews - Understanding the target audience - who is the camera designed / aimed for and does it meet those needs.
> 
> ...



She's got her job because she's a good photographer. She's not a reviewer in the way that the DP Review folks are. The article isn't touted as a review, it's just a working pro's opinion. Nothing more. No doubt there'll be a full review some time soon. The comparison to a 1DX is valid to a lot of us because we can't justify that outlay and are interested in how it stacks up in a pro's hands.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 23, 2014)

Maui5150 said:


> 2) Her major gripe - no Audio tagging of images. How many cameras do this? 1Dx, D3? A nice feature but seriously



There are two very good reasons why there is no audio tagging.... (1) It isn't a phone, and (2) at 10FPS you can't keep up to the camera.


----------



## justawriter (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah, if my boss allocated $20-30K for my equipment budget I would be careful talking up an alternative kit that cost about 10 percent of that.


----------



## David_in_Seattle (Oct 23, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Maui5150 said:
> 
> 
> > 2) Her major gripe - no Audio tagging of images. How many cameras do this? 1Dx, D3? A nice feature but seriously
> ...



As I stated in my reply to the OP, the audio tagging feature is available on the 1D bodies and is a critical feature to have for a sports photographer's workflow as they are usually not the ones who edit and post them on their respective news/sports websites.


----------



## Maui5150 (Oct 23, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Maui5150 said:
> 
> 
> > 2) Her major gripe - no Audio tagging of images. How many cameras do this? 1Dx, D3? A nice feature but seriously
> ...



LOL. Not disagreeing. I think it is an "interesting featured" I know the 1Dx and some of the flagship Nikons can do this, but seriously, is there another sub $2K DSLR with similar features that includes this?

I am actually surprised she didn't complain it didn't come in a lot of pretty colors. 

And yes. I do have to laugh... I like shooting with my 1Dx better.

Gee... Might as well say, I really enjoy driving an Audi A8 compared to the Toyota Corolla....

I know... SHOCKER. 

In the end... I know it is hard to believe... the $1700 Crop 7D MK II is not as good as the $6800 FF 1Dx

I wonder how the Canon T4i compares to the 5D MK III...


----------



## David_in_Seattle (Oct 23, 2014)

Maui5150 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Maui5150 said:
> ...



The fact that Canon and Nikon haven't included this feature in other cameras is what baffles me, especially with the 7D mk2 being touted as a sports/action camera.

Most current DSLRs have the ability to record video, which means they have a built in mic that can record audio. The 7D mk2 along with the 5D mk3 also have mic inputs which to me means they have the hardware to include this feature, but Canon chose not to include it in the camera's firmware (something the people at Magic Lantern have been able to add in prior cameras).


----------



## Craig Burrows MBE (Oct 23, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Maui5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another thing that makes me scratch my head on how some people get / keep jobs.
> ...



Thank you, spot on! Can I however just add in one other use for the 7D MK2?

I work in the Philippines doing a lot of disaster management. Disasters are obviously dangerous areas and you would not want to risk a very expensive camera like the 1Dx. I have to travel very light but it is essential to get photos/video out so people will see the need and respond. In one disaster I wrecked three small cameras, that is when Canon and a camera shop gave me an amazing deal on the 7D. The 7D served me for five years and gave me great value for money, it is now being used by my PA. The 7D MK2 is everything I wanted it to be and more. I do not want touch screen, rotating screen etc. I do not want FF as crop serves my needs far better.

My 5D MK3 never gets used in disasters, it probably could not cope. My 7D has been dropped in flood water, bounced off rocks. Taken photos in the middle of typhoons and only once gave up, even then when we dried the camera out it worked perfectly.

A camera is a tool for a job, you need the right tool for the right job and personally the 7D MK2 is the right tool for my job.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 23, 2014)

David_in_Seattle said:


> Maui5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


I probably should have put smiley faces in the post.... it wasn't a serious comment.... particularly the part about audio tagging at 10FPS .....


----------

